# Teach me... Dark Tshirt transfers



## rlaubert (Aug 14, 2011)

I am in the Philadelphia area and have an embroidery business that I am expanding with ink transfers and sublimation. I am looking for someone to teach me the best way to do black shirts. I would prefer to learn how to do self-weeding transfers.

If you have the time please contact me. Let me know if you need to charge anything and how you would like to proceed.


----------



## Max Dos (Aug 28, 2010)

I know this is an old post, but we can help with the black shirts thing, if you still need it.

Good luck!


----------



## rlaubert (Aug 14, 2011)

Gave up on doing heat transfers. Purchased a DTG machine instead.


----------



## Max Dos (Aug 28, 2010)

Good for you. Very nice designs, by the way. I'ts great that you found a niche on the camping market.


----------

